# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Обращение христианина к тем, кто хочет покончить жизнь самоубийством!

## boris1986

Дорогая, бесценная душа! Бог любит вас и не хочет, что бы вы погибли, но хочет, что бы вы спаслись. 

“Ибо так возлюбил Бог мир, что отдал Сына Своего Единородного, дабы всякий верующий в Него, не погиб, но имел жизнь вечную.” (Иоан.3:16)

Жизнь – это дар от Бога и в ней мы сталкиваемся с разными обстоятельствами: горем и радостью, удачами и разочарованиями, добром и злом. В жизни всякое бывает, но на то она и жизнь и нужно все достойно пройти, быть или стать победителем!

Жизнь – это как забег с барьерами, которые нужно преодолевать. Нужно бежать от старта к финишу. Сначала барьеры маленькие, но с возрастом — они возрастают. Для подростка 13 лет, та проблема, которая ему кажется огромной, для молодого человека 25 лет может показаться пустяком. У бегунов на забеге может случиться разное: Падения, пойти дождик или случиться другой форс мажор, но нужно добраться до финиша.

Вы можете сказать, что не хотите больше бежать, что нет выхода и нарисовать ложную иллюзию того, что лучший выход — это сойти с дистанции, умереть, но смерть — это не выход, а переход из этой жизни в вечную жизнь. Нераскаявшиеся грешники скорее всего попадут в ад — место мучения, где будет гораздо хуже, чем вам было на земле, как бы вам плохо не было. Пока еще на земле — есть надежда, но в аде уже нет надежды и раскаиваться будет поздно. У Бога есть выход, даже тогда, когда это для вас кажется невозможным! 

В мире много зла, но нужно всех простить и попросить прощение у тех, кому мы причиняли зло. Если мы будем прощать людей, то и Бог нас простит, когда мы будем просить прощение у Него за сделанные грехи. 

Не убивайте самого себя, цените то, что вам даровал Бог. Он может стать вашим небесным Отцом, а Иисус, Его Сын, который умер за грехи людей — вашим братом, другом и спасителем. 

Обратитесь к Богу. Помолитесь Ему прямо сей час. Во имя Иисуса Христа!

Дорогой небесный Отец, я прихожу к Тебе в молитве таким, какой я есть. Прости все мои грехи, помоги мне в моих сложившихся ситуациях и обстоятельствах. Помоги мне прожить эту жизнь с Тобой. Сохрани меня от самоубийства, даруй сил перебороть все и дальше продолжать жить. Разрушь дела диавола на до мною. Научи меня радоваться жизни, любить Тебя и людей, во имя Иисуса Христа. Аминь. 

“...Будь верен до смерти, и дам тебе венец жизни.” (Откр.2:10)

Первые шаги к спасению души: 
Мы живем вечно. Об этом говорит Библия. Здесь на земле мы для того, что бы определиться. Либо мы исполняем волю Божию, которая написана в Библии - в Новом Завете, а после смерти наслаждаемся в вечности в Божьих обителях, либо мы грешим, живем без Бога и ждем своей участи в аду, а потом в озере огненном. 

Пока мы живем на земле - не поздно придти к Богу, раскаяться, исповедовать свои грехи. Бог простит, потому, что за грехи всех людей умер и воскрес из мертвых Божий Сын - Иисус Христос.

1. Читайте Библию (исполняйте Новый Завет);
2. Молитесь (можно своими словами);
3. Найдите общину христиан;
4. Исповедуйте свои грехи (начните это делать прямо там, где вы находитесь);
5. Покаяние (Господи, прости меня, я грешник);
6. Водное крещение (завет с Богом, общение Богу доброй совести);
7. Духовное крещение;
8. Последующие духовные шаги.

----------


## Викторыч

Боря! Тут такие иногда появляются. Но здесь их игнорируют. Тем об этом немеряно. Так что не стоит думать что у тебя получится общение лучше своих предшественников. Тут даже тема была "Кто создал Бога".

----------


## boris1986

Виктор. Бывает, что человек что то предпринимает сам, но лучше всего обратиться к Богу и Он даст верное решение. Бог может переменить всю жизнь любого человека, если он этого захочет. Бог благий, многомилостивый и долготерпеливый и так как поможет Бог - никто не поможет.

----------


## Викторыч

Как же он может помочь если в основном форумчане считают что такового не существует? Дискуссии на разных языках тупо не получится. Если ты сомневаешься то продолжай проповедовать. Дело хозяйское.

----------


## Unity

Иными словами, удивительная та Система, коя сотворила нас, все те декорации, в коих мы живём, нуждается в «рабочей модели», коя бы сознательно _содействовала_ своему Творцу в деле созиданья мира, коий в многом лучше Этого (коий нам известен) – а не _нечто_, «выходящее из строя» при малейшей сложности; нечто, _могущее_ «брать барьеры», сокрушать преграды, добиваться целей, воплощать мечты, – а не кто-то, с трудом раскрывающий глаза, проклиная день грядущий, видя в оном только лишь мучения? 
И ад, – _вина_ самих людей – а не Создателя Системы, вынужденного что-то делать с теми, что не желают принимать участие в Игре – либо беспрестанно грубо преступающими «правила»? 
Что же... 
Сколь ни странно, совершенно _солидарен_ с этим. Система даровала всем нам _удивительное приключение_, уготовав всем нам тернистый и захватывающий путь среди дебрей Мира... ^_^ Кто сможет пройти, – познает Великое!.. 
P.S. Странно... Всё это послание выглядит как попытка «заманить» страждущее человечье эго будущими «пряничками», посулами счастья/блага/наслаждений – либо испугать – но в любом случае _заставить_ делать то, что _надобно_: функционировать, _продолжать участвовать в Игре_ – даже и не ведая – чего ради это ныне делается «службою поддержки социума», самозваной церковью, представителем которой есмъ Вы, Автор. 
Дело, в общем, «правое», – только Ваши методы подавно лишились _актуальности_!.. 
Идите в ногу с временем... 
Придумайте нечто получше, - что бы заставило людей _задуматься_ – не апеллируя более к низменным инстинктам страха или жажды сладкого. Времена меняются. Люди _тоже_. То, чем можно было запугать средневекового крестьянина, более не действует на современников. ^_^

----------


## boris1986

"Вор приходит только для того, чтобы украсть, убить и погубить. Я пришел для того, чтобы имели жизнь и имели с избытком." (Иоан.10:10)

"Се, стою у двери и стучу: если кто услышит голос Мой и отворит дверь, войду к нему, и буду вечерять с ним, и он со Мною." (Откр.3:20)

----------


## nataxxxa

как же ты,слепо верующий в Бога человек,забрел на этот форум???

----------


## boris1986

Я верующий, христианин. Вот так вот. И тут нужны христиане, которые могут рассказать о любви Бога к людям, о том, как будет прекрасно на небе и как будет ужасно в аде. 

Христианин не тот, кто так назвался, а это последователь Иисуса Христа, который идет за Христом и под крестом, исполняя Новый Завет - учение Господа!

Спасает человека не название Церкви в которую он ходит, не религия и не направление конфессии, а Иисус и как он исполнял в жизни Новый Завет.

Можно обвесить всего себя, всю квартиру и рабочее место христианской атрибутикой и при этом не быть угодным Богу христианином. Нужны внутренние перемены, что бы меняясь изнутри - это отражалось в действиях, поступках.

----------


## Игорёк

> как же ты,слепо верующий в Бога человек,забрел на этот форум???


 вся фишка в бонусах. Чем больше "благих" дел на земле, тем круче можно будет кайфануть на небесах.

----------


## boris1986

Нужно трудиться для Бога здесь на земле, а Бог не обидит. 

Многие идут в ад широким путем, но можно останавливать людей и обращать на узкий путь к Царству Небесному!

----------


## Дмитрий_9

Не кормите тролля! Ему нужен монолог..

----------


## Викторыч

> Не кормите тролля! Ему нужен монолог..


 Да тут уже не тролль. Боря нахреначил своих постов по всему форуму. Я уже прихожу к выводу. Ладно христанутые которые были до революции, их ещё как то можно понять. Но после советской власти ....... это уже люди с психическими отклонениями. Больные какие то.

----------


## Yrok25

> Да тут уже не тролль. Боря нахреначил своих постов по всему форуму. Я уже прихожу к выводу. Ладно христанутые которые были до революции, их ещё как то можно понять. Но после советской власти ....... это уже люди с психическими отклонениями. Больные какие то.


   Викторыч
 а может быть до революции оно и ничем не отличалось , а привозносить дореволюцию у них стало модным трендом , когда вокруг повальная пидофилия с пидоростией и чревоугодием , которые уже невозможно скрывать ?

----------


## Викторыч

Одно дело пороки, а другое когда чел ёбнутый во всю голову.

----------

